# Takealot



## DougP (17/3/21)

Just for interest.
I have just seen you can order vape e-juice and hardware on takealot 
I never knew this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grouter (17/3/21)

I recently added a couple of bottles of juice to an order of non-vape stuff recently just to tip the order value up a bit to qualify for free shipping.
The whole order got delayed because, according to Takealot, "the [vape] items you ordered must be sourced from an outside supplier" ("The Gift Shop" I think it was). The pricing was also a tad higher than most of the 'conventional' vape shops I order online from.
I won't be ordering vape juice from Takealot again. I'd rather support some of the advertisers here.
My 2c.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

DougP said:


> Just for interest.
> I have just seen you can order vape e-juice and hardware on takealot
> I never knew this



Yep. A few years ago it was just one or two brands but it has since increased considerably.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/3/21)

Yup, for a while now. 

A good friend of mine prefers using them to vape shops because he's able to pay with e-Bucks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (18/3/21)

Their prices are crazy. No way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (18/3/21)

zadiac said:


> Their prices are crazy. No way.



I guess they have to add their mark-up as well. That's how they have stayed in business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/3/21)

And also the insane delivery time ... year and a half ago was next day now lucky if 3 days

we need Amazon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

